# Adobe Illustrator Saves Duplicate Files



## mt55 (Aug 22, 2005)

Since I started working on Tiger OS, Illustrator (10) saves duplicates of my working files when I use the simple "save" command. The duplicate files have numerical titles. Sometimes, everytime I command save, a duplicate file is made.


----------



## sprale (Mar 20, 2012)

I have run into this issue with a few different versions of Illustrator. I wrote an AppleScript that opens all EPS files in a selected folder and does a "save as" over the original. Subsequent edits to the files do not result in the duplicates being created. I believe the cause is that the files are from a previous version or another platform.



> display dialog "Open and Save As EPS files in Illustrator CS5" buttons "" giving up after 2
> set sourceFolder to choose folder with prompt "Choose an input folder."
> set folderName to name of (info for sourceFolder)
> set targetPath to sourceFolder as string
> ...


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you saving files to your local hard drive or a connected server? Illustrator sometimes doesn't play well with servers, depending on how they are configured; and make sure your file names aren't too long.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 28, 2012)

Let's hope in the last 7 years mt55 has figured out a solution for this...


----------

